# Vergleich von SPS Herstellern



## kerrygold (25 August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich soll eine Steuerung für einen Prüfstand auslegen bzw. auswählen. Leider finde ich überhaupt keine Übersicht mit den verschiedenen Herstellern in der ich Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Produkte gegenübergestellt habe. 
Die Aufgabe der Steuerung sieht vor einen Controller für einen Linearmotor anzusteuern und entsprechende Daten über die Wegmessung zurück zu bekommen. Außerdem muss ein Signal von einem Kraftsensor verarbeitet werden. Die Steuerung selber soll eine Datenbank der Prüflinge (also der zu testenden Produkte) hinterlegt haben aus der ich über einen Bildschirm eine Auswahl treffen kann. Außerdem muss ich ein Programm für einen Dauertest und ein Programm für eine Kraft-Weg-Messung implementieren. Diese Messung soll auch in einem Diagramm dargestellt werden können.

Ich persönlich habe leichte Vorkenntnisse mit Siemens, hier in der Firma wird aber Mitsubishi eingesetzt (nur als Hintergrundfakt).

Ich würde gern auf Faktenbasis eine entsprechende Auswahl treffen können.
Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen? Ich bin generell für alle Steuerungen offen und hätte wie gesagt ganz gern erst einmal eine Übersicht.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## MasterOhh (25 August 2015)

Wenn bei dir in der Firma vorranging Mitsubishi Steuerungen verbaut sind, dann würde es doch erstmal am sinnvollsten sein, zu schauen ob dein Vorhaben mit einer Steuerung dieses Herstellers umsetzbar ist.


----------



## kerrygold (25 August 2015)

Ja, schon. Aber meine Aufgabe ist es leider diesmal auf Grundlage von Fakten eine möglicherweise andere Steuerung zu wählen. Wenn ich auch zu dem Entschluss komme, dass Mitsubishi hierfür am geeignetsten ist, werde ich sie ja auch nehmen, aber das kann ich bisher leider noch nicht sagen. Dennoch wird dieses Argument, dass die Kollegen da schon Erfahrungen mit haben, sehr berücksichtigt. Schließlich werden die mir eher helfen, wenn ich mich nicht genau für etwas entscheide was denen nicht so passt. 
Gibt es denn da nicht irgendwo mal eine Übersicht zu? Wieso gibt es sowas nicht?


----------



## El Cattivo (25 August 2015)

Ich denke für eine Übersicht ist der Markt einfach zu groß. Laut Wikipedia gibt es über 300 Hersteller von speicherprogrammierbaren Steuerungen und diese haben meist ein breites Produktportfolio von kleinst Steuerung bis Industrie-PC.
Ich würde für meine Aufgabe die technischen Spezifikationen noch einmal herausfiltern


Größe der Datenbank (wie viel Prüflinge sollen gespeichert)
Erforderliche Zykluszeit (abhängig von der Messfrequenz)
Visu erforderlich
Usw.
Und danach bei den euch bekannten Herstellern suchen.
Auch muss bedacht werden das zum programmieren häufig Software gekauft/lizenziert werden muss. Wenn Ihr zum Beispiel schon Siemenslizenzen habt macht es keinen Sinn auf Beckhoff auf wechseln um neue Lizenzen zu erwerben(schlechtes Beispie, da unterschiedliche Lizenzmodelle).


----------



## kerrygold (25 August 2015)

Danke erst einmal für die Antwort 

ok, dass der Markt so groß ist wusste ich nicht. Dann muss ich meine ursprüngliche Frage dementsprechend anpassen. Ich möchte dann nur die verbreiteten Hersteller miteinander vergleichen können. Also Beckhoff, Siemens, Mitsubishi, Moeller und vielleicht noch B&R, Schneider und Rockwell. Die Namen habe ich zumindest mal gehört. Aber wenn ich das so betrachte, sind nur die ersten drei tatsächlich weit verbreitet.

_Ich würde für meine Aufgabe die technischen Spezifikationen noch einmal herausfiltern

_

_Größe der Datenbank (wie viel Prüflinge sollen gespeichert)_
_Erforderliche Zykluszeit (abhängig von der Messfrequenz)_
_Visu erforderlich_
_Usw
_
Es werden wohl etwa 50-100 Datensätze sein.
Die Zykluszeit kenn ich noch nicht. Aber es muss nur recht grob gemessen werden (falls diese Angabe hilft :-?)
Was genau meinst du mit Visu? Eine Visualisierung? Ja, das Ergebnis der Kraft-Weg-Messung soll in einem Diagramm dargestellt werden.

Das mit der Lizenz ist auch ein guter Punkt. Danke dafür schonmal. Wie gesagt, bisher wird hier nur Mitsubishi eingesetzt, so dass ich wenn überhaupt davon eine Lizenz zur Verfügung hätte.


----------

